# black rhinestones on a black shirt???? will this work



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hello i have a customer who has a logo but half the logo is using black stones and she wants it on a black shirt. will this even show?? curious to see if anyone has done this before.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sure you've already considered this, but could you outline the design w clear stones?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

yes i have considered that. i was trying to stay away from the 3 layers though but looks like i may have to do it. i told the client about the black on black and they said thats fine lets use a green shirt. anyone want to guess the second color in the logo lol you guessed it green. lol smh so i think i will just use a black shirt and use the white outline. now i need to find someone to create me a fill so if you can do that look in the cladifieds i will post soon its very simple to i just do not have a program yet..


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have seen color on color designs with rhinestones, but they are very sutle and I don't think that is what they would want with a logo. 

Maybe use black diamond instead of jet black??


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe you could show them a mock up of the design on the two different colors, so that they can see how it detracts from the design. You might then show it on dark heather gray or something that would work better so they can see how the design pops on the background. Sometimes people need a visual so they can understand what you mean. It would be better than getting the shirt in the poor color they requested, and having a reaction of, "Oh."


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use black diamond for black on black. The spiders on this shirt are black diamond.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

try jet hematite i find myself using this as an alternative stone all the time


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I do black on black quite a bit. When the shirt is out in the sun or any bright light, it doesn't matter what color they are. They will still have that bling and look great!


----------



## RippleSwimwear (Sep 10, 2012)

I use same color stones on same color fabric all the time and have nice effects, it can be more subtle but really dynamic at the same time! But I agree, black diamond on black fabric, or even silver nights


----------



## NadiaW (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think that's a good idea... you can try though 


_________________
converting mkv to mp4


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE INFO we ended up using cosmo jet black looks better than i thought i will post a pic in a bit


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: black rhinestones on a black shirt???? will this work (Pic added of completed shirt)*

here it is...


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: black rhinestones on a black shirt???? will this work (Pic added of completed shirt)*

Looks great Manny!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just got some Crystal CosmoJet stones in this week so now I'm going to make a shirt just like the one above with those stones instead of the black diamond and see how it looks!


----------



## evernn (Apr 13, 2013)

I like black shirt.








____________________
MKV to Mp4 Mac Converter


----------



## SparkleWear (Apr 17, 2013)

2STRONG said:


> THANKS FOR THE INFO we ended up using cosmo jet black looks better than i thought i will post a pic in a bit


It turned out great...the outline really makes it pop!


----------



## Amy Ho (Apr 26, 2013)

It works, will shinny under the sun... but of course different from other colors to see..

Also it 's the same as the black ink print on the black tee.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I like to work on black shirts alot so instead of black stone to make the image POP Try any of these.

Gray Rhinestuds
Gray Rhinestones
Black Diamond Rhinestones
Hematite stones, 
Here is a example i used Black diamond on,with a Black Garment


----------



## SparkleWear (Apr 17, 2013)

sjidohair said:


> I like to work on black shirts alot so instead of black stone to make the image POP Try any of these.
> 
> Gray Rhinestuds
> Gray Rhinestones
> ...


Wow! Beautiful!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Teri.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful Eagle Sandy Jo!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Marilyn, I love working with the Birds,, and other animals they are harder because of the way the feathers and muscles flow , but when I am done it is very rewarding.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Thank you Marilyn, I love working with the Birds,, and other animals they are harder because of the way the feathers and muscles flow , but when I am done it is very rewarding.


I know what you mean. I really love the animals. I also love the designs with lots of detail and colors. Not just your typical stock designs.


----------

